# Getting .893 On Liberty



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

How can I get my phone running .893 as well as running Liberty's rom? Is this possible?

Currently, I am on Liberty and have applied the forever root.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Not possible. Liberty is a ROM built on a different build. You would have to rebuild most of it. Some parts could be moved but not alot


----------



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

So just wait for Liberty to come out with a build based on .893?


----------

